# Vulcão islandês hoje na TV



## Iceberg (9 Mai 2010 às 11:05)

MUITO IMPORTANTE

Hoje à noite, pelas 20h00, estreia em exclusivo mundial, no canal National Geographic (e também em Portugal) um documentário a não perder sobre o actual vulcão islandês.

Por uma grande coincidência, poucos dias antes da primeira erupção do vulcão, a 20 de Março, uma equipa de reportagem daquele canal televisivo encontrava-se na Islândia, a preparar uma reportagem sobre a geologia islandesa, quando detectou sinais premonitórios de uma possível erupção.

Ficaram por lá, documentaram esses sinais, filmaram em exclusivo mundial, através de um voo de helicóptero, as primeiras imagens da cratera fumegante, e o programa estendeu-se até à altura da segunda erupção (em 14 de Abril) que provocou o caos na aviação europeia.

São entrevistados vários cientistas islandeses, e fala-se muito sobre o Katla, chegando-se à conclusão perturbadora de que a grande dúvida não é se o Katla vai entra em erupção, mas sim quando e qual a intensidade.

A NÃO PERDER, um documentário em exclusivo mundial, actual e super interessante.

Hoje, 20h00 (hora de Lisboa), no National Geographic.


----------



## Iceberg (9 Mai 2010 às 23:58)

Este nosso forum continua muito parado, pouco participado, com inúmeros tópicos sem qualquer resposta, enfim, é uma pena, mas a meteorologia amadora nacional ainda tem muito que andar para chegar perto da dos nosos vizinhos espanhóis, onde aí sim, existe uma verdadeira paixão nacional pela meteo e pelo clima, mas isto são contas de outro rosário, para uma futura discussão noutro tópico, que não este ...

Apenas para dizer que o documentário do National Geographic superou as minhas expectativas, visualmente muito rico, um excelente complemento para podermos acompanharmos e percebermos melhor o que se está a passar naquelas paragens.

Arrepiante e fascinante ao mesmo tempo, aquele momento em que a equipa dse reportagem penetra na escuridão da nuvem de cinzas para ir de encontro a uma quinta agrícola, onde vive uma mulher, a pouca distância da erupção ... incrível ! 

Já era um fascinado pela Islândia, ants disto tudo acontecer, agora tenho mesmo que lá ir um dia, quem sabe, num futuro próximo ... oxalá assim seja !


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2010 às 13:46)

Iceberg disse:


> Este nosso forum continua muito parado, pouco participado, com inúmeros tópicos sem qualquer resposta, enfim, é uma pena, mas a meteorologia amadora nacional ainda tem muito que andar para chegar perto da dos nosos vizinhos espanhóis, onde aí sim, existe uma verdadeira paixão nacional pela meteo e pelo clima, mas isto são contas de outro rosário, para uma futura discussão noutro tópico, que não este ...



Já não é a primeira vez que dizes isso, mas aqui no fórum falamos do Vulcão desde 21 de Março, muitas semanas antes deste se ter tornado notícia global de que todos falam. Nas 11 páginas do tópico dedicado ao vulcão existem até ao momento 159 respostas  e já foi lido 11,873 vezes. Se há local onde este assunto tem sido discutido desde as primeiras horas foi aqui. Deves andar muito distraído ... nos fóruns espanhóis.


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Mai 2010 às 13:17)

Icerbeg; voce sabe se tem como ver na nete esse documentario ?


----------



## Iceberg (15 Mai 2010 às 23:42)

cubensis disse:


> Icerbeg; voce sabe se tem como ver na nete esse documentario ?



Caro cubensis, de momento não posso ajudar, consigo apenas o link do sítio do canal televisivo com o flash de promoção:

http://natgeotv.com/pt/os-misterios-da-ciencia/videos/video

Tenho o excelente documentário gravado na box da televisão por cabo, mas de momento não tenho meios nem conhecimentos de como copiar a gravação para a net, por forma poder enviar aí para o Japão.

Mal isso seja possível, ainda que muito mais tarde, prometo não esquecer o seu pedido.

Um abraço desde Braga, Portugal.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Mai 2010 às 23:54)

Vince disse:


> Já não é a primeira vez que dizes isso, mas aqui no fórum falamos do Vulcão desde 21 de Março, muitas semanas antes deste se ter tornado notícia global de que todos falam. Nas 11 páginas do tópico dedicado ao vulcão existem até ao momento 159 respostas  e já foi lido 11,873 vezes. Se há local onde este assunto tem sido discutido desde as primeiras horas foi aqui. Deves andar muito distraído ... nos fóruns espanhóis.



Caro Vince, o facto de não ter a disponibilidade desejada para esta paixão enorme que é seguir este nosso forum, provoca às vezes mensagesn descontextualizadas e mal interpretadas.

- Que fique claro: o êxito deste forum deve-se, em primeiro lugar, a todos os que nele diariamente participam;
- Fica também a dever-se, e muito, aos seus fundadores, ou ao seu fundador, o transmontano Fil (não sei se existem mais fundadores), que sem a sua brilhante ideia, hoje não estaríamos todos aqui a seguir a magia da meteorologia;
- Fica a dever-se igualmente, e muito, à actual administração, pelo seu trabalho diário, empenho e dedicação, que fazem deste um projecto sólido e com muitos adeptos;
- E fica logicamente a dever-se aos muitos e bons conhecimentos técnicos de muita boa gente que aqui participa, com a sua contribuição diária para que todos possamos compreender melhor este mundo fascinante da meteorologia (e em que o caro Vince logicamente se inclui).

Em relação ao seguimento do vulcão islandês no meteopt.com, que fique claro, que nada fica a dever a outros seguimentos noutros foruns;

Agora também é verdade que os tópicos de seguimento (vulcões, temporais, etc.) são mais participativos, na minha opinião, que os tópicos de discussão temática (salvo algumas excepções, muito meritórias).

Falo por experiência própria, pontualmente tenho lançado temas de discussão, e fico normalmente a falar sozinho.

No caso do - e volto a repetir-me - excelente documentário do National Geographic (pela sua actualidade, credibilidade e riqueza científica e visual), das duas uma: ou ninguém viu, ou os que viram não acharam suficientemente cativante para comentarem. Daí, aliás, eu ter lançado o memso tópico no forum «Media» e no forum «Seguimento do vulcão».

Seja como for, é um documentário que volta a repetir diversas vezes no mesmo canal, nomeadamente no próximo dia 24 de Maio.

Uma boa noite a todos.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Mai 2010 às 23:59)

«Deves andar muito distraído ... nos fóruns espanhóis» by Vince.

Logicamente, e em relação a esta ironia do Vince , apenas dizer que não tenho quisquer problemas em visitar qualquer forum de meteo, para alargar os meus conhecimentos na matéria, dando sempre logicamente primazia ao nosso meteopt.com, de onde sou membro desde Junho/2006.


----------

